# Million Dollar TTRPG Kickstarter Club



## Aldarc

I would say that $1,450,557 is "close."


----------



## Morrus

TOR ends today and Twisted Taverns in a couple of days. Twisted Taverns is currently at $1.4 and TOR just under $2M.


----------



## Morrus

Just over $2M for TOR!


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Where's Dungeon Alchemist? They were at over $1.6m yesterday, and still climbing. A week, or less 'til it ends.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well, from that table, it appears that running a kickstarter (that ends) in March is the way to go if you want it to be very succesful. The data-set though are a bit small...  

That actually leads to a serious question; when is the best time to run a kickstarter if you want it to succeed?


----------



## Marc_C

Did the campaigns last the same number of days?


----------



## tommybahama

Ed_Laprade said:


> Where's Dungeon Alchemist? They were at over $1.6m yesterday, and still climbing. A week, or less 'til it ends.




I'm getting bombarded by their ads on YouTube.  I wonder how much they'll have left after advertising.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

tommybahama said:


> I'm getting bombarded by their ads on YouTube.  I wonder how much they'll have left after advertising.



Yeah, me too. Started happening after I signed up!


----------



## Morrus

Ed_Laprade said:


> Where's Dungeon Alchemist? They were at over $1.6m yesterday, and still climbing. A week, or less 'til it ends.



I kept it to RPGs and supplements. If we’re including accessories and software and minis we’re looking at much bigger numbers. There’s a lot of those!


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Morrus said:


> I kept it to RPGs and supplements. If we’re including accessories and software and minis we’re looking at much bigger numbers. There’s a lot of those!



Makes sense.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, from that table, it appears that running a kickstarter (that ends) in March is the way to go if you want it to be very succesful. The data-set though are a bit small...
> 
> That actually leads to a serious question; when is the best time to run a kickstarter if you want it to succeed?



All that sweet tax return money that a lot of people get in around this time of year lol


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

I wouldn't be very surprised if Hit Point Press agrees a partnership with Hasbro to sell toys of Humblewood, and produce a family-friendly cartoon.


----------



## Weiley31

I backed Humblewood and never realized it was part of this exclusive club.


----------



## CleverNickName

Looks like it might be time for another sensational "news" article about how _surprising _it is that Dungeons & Dragons has become so popular.


----------



## darjr

CleverNickName said:


> Looks like it might be time for another sensational "news" article about how _surprising _it is that Dungeons & Dragons has become so popular.



It wasn't that long ago when some thought the industry of Pen and Paper gaming was finished. Not just bad, but done.


----------



## darjr

ah! here is the thread I was looking for.

Egad there is so very much history buried in the threads and ENWorld. someone really should do something about indexing them? Maybe?









						Ryan Dancey on Redefining the Hobby (Updated: time elements in a storytelling game)
					

Ryan Dancey has gone on a posting spree pre-GenCon on his Blog.  His subjects start by discussing the state of the hobby of "roleplaying."  Then he moves to discussing ways to reinvent the hobby.  The relevant posts are: Climb the Highest Mountain Keep Hope Alive! Step 1: Redefine the Hobby Step...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## darjr

This was just before 4e launched. Which, compared to the dire feeling of dread at the time, was like a huge shot in the arm, maybe it's initial pop was an illusion of success, like a fake kind of relief from tension that isn't true.


----------



## Ghal Maraz

I think that the The One Ring campaign is gonna be a turning point. 
While LotR is the hugest name worldwide in fantasy, it's also never been so much of a rpg hit. This KS has been the second rpg-related campaign to breach the 2M mark and it has done so without: 5e, streaming, and lotsa merchandise. It's been pure rpg material (even the cloth maps are rpg-related) and just for three products, not a whole line as for 7th Sea second edition.


----------



## Eilathen

Sometimes i really can't make head or tails with rpg KS... . I get that a rpg based on the father of all fantasy worlds is going to be successful, but Colville's stuff? It's 5e, ok...but still, 2.1 Mio $? Why? I don't get it. I think that dude is seriously overrated _* shrugs *_

And that tavern thingy?! Uhm...ok. Just weird. I guess I'm definitely no longer "in touch" with what is hip in ttrpg. I just don't need stuff like that...at all.

It will be interesting to see if the Middle-Earth version of 5e can break the ToR amount. I guess it being Middle-Earth AND the most well known rulesset in ttrpg will make that very probable. Especially in this day and age where, mostly thanks to streaming, ttrpgs and especially DnD is as popular as it has ever been...


----------



## darjr

Yea, 5e Adventures in Middle Earth. Can’t wait.


----------



## Waller

Eilathen said:


> Sometimes i really can't make head or tails with rpg KS... . I get that a rpg based on the father of all fantasy worlds is going to be successful, but Colville's stuff? It's 5e, ok...but still, 2.1 Mio $? Why? I don't get it. I think that dude is seriously overrated _* shrugs *_
> 
> And that tavern thingy?! Uhm...ok. Just weird. I guess I'm definitely no longer "in touch" with what is hip in ttrpg. I just don't need stuff like that...at all.



They both have really large followings, and the Twsted Taverns did a big ad spend with Backerkit.


----------



## MNblockhead

Coleville's book was excellent and timely. I was at the point in my 5e gaming where I wanted some simple mass-combat rule and simple rules for characters to spend their money and build a stronghold as a base of operations. Strongholds and Followers hit at just the right time for me and the rules were good, it is well written (though could be better organized in parts), and well produced. It hit the sweet spot for me...and apparently a lot of other people.


----------



## Eilathen

How large are we talking here? Critical Role kind of following? Or less? I still think it's crazy that these make those amounts. But it seems some fans are just very rabid, these days. Something like - "I must have it, just because it is from X..." (even if i never use it/don't really need it).

I just find that kind of "loyalty" kind of weird. My decisions were always more along the lines of "is this something i need" and/or "is this a well made/designed thing".


----------



## Morrus

Eilathen said:


> How large are we talking here? Critical Role kind of following? Or less? I still think it's crazy that these make those amounts. But it seems some fans are just very rabid, these days. Something like - "I must have it, just because it is from X..." (even if i never use it/don't really need it).



Not CR size (they're the biggest) but I'd guess Matt Colville is the next biggest? 

As for reach affecting sales -- it's just maths. That's how advertising works. The more eyes on your project, the more people are going to be interested in it. If your project is of interest to 1% of gamers, 1% of 100 followers is 1 backer, while 1% of a million followers is 10,000 backers. And of course, if it hits a critical mass feedback loop where the size of the campaign itself makes people talk about it, you get even more eyes on it.


----------



## MNblockhead

I bought Coleville's book because it was something I "needed" (really wanted for my gaming at that time). I think I learned about it on ENWorld, I wasn't a follower. But being able to listen to a number of his videos certainly helped make me more comfortable in backing the project. I liked his philosophy and tips on DMing.


----------



## Aldarc

Colville's KS was more than a book. It was actually only a small portion of it.


----------



## Alzrius

Eilathen said:


> I just find that kind of "loyalty" kind of weird. My decisions were always more along the lines of "is this something i need" and/or "is this a well made/designed thing".



In my experience, a lot of gamers look at potential purchases with a "I could conceivably need this for my game, someday" mindset. You might not have any use for a sourcebook about, say, cyborg werewolves from another dimension, at the moment, but in theory you might be able to use it for your next campaign, so it's worth picking up just in case.


----------



## imagineGod

Yes, totally crazy the way the public flocks to particular Kickstarters. like the Taverns one, nothing special or different from the one I backed years ago called *Remarkable Inns and their Drinks* that has a new Kickstarter of *Remarkable Cults and their Followers*. But those not run by celebrities are not bringing in the millions. What gives? Same product concept. 

if you are creator that disparity is damned depressing. And here we think Jeff Bezo's Amazon is the big bad.


----------



## Morrus

imagineGod said:


> Yes, totally crazy the way the public flocks to particular Kickstarters. like the Taverns one, nothing special or different from the one I backed years ago called *Remarkable Inns and their Drinks* that has a new Kickstarter of *Remarkable Cults and their Followers*. But those not run by celebrities are not bringing in the millions. What gives? Same product concept.
> 
> if you are creator that disparity is damned depressing. And here we think Jeff Bezo's Amazon is the big bad.



Not really. I don’t measure my success by how well others do. I’m very happy with my monthly sub-$20K campaigns, and somebody making a million dollars doesn’t take anything away from me. Good for them! Jealousy is not a pleasant look on anybody.


----------



## Eilathen

Aldarc said:


> Colville's KS was more than a book. It was actually only a small portion of it.



Oh? Please do tell, in that case. This might get more perspective to the whole thing.

@Morrus - I do think that this is a bit of simplistic view, though. Of course other KS, especially those that are very successful (and in the same-ish direction of what you are doing) kind of do take away money from you. So while I think it is indeed not a good look to be overly jealous, I do think that those things are not as independently as you make it sound. And therefore i can understand if some creators are a bit frustrated by the way "things work" sometimes.
You could have the exact same product, possibly even the better product, if your "opponent" is some RPG "celebrity", you're kind of screwed. Then again, that is how the rest of the world works as well...so i guess in the end, your stance is the only sane one for creators.


----------



## aramis erak

darjr said:


> Yea, 5e Adventures in Middle Earth. Can’t wait.



Given the implication that it will be done via a later kickstarter, it will be very interesting to see how it fares financially...


----------



## darjr

Also the Moria box set. Is it still going to be a Kickstarter under the new management? Anyone know?


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Also the Moria box set. Is it still going to be a Kickstarter under the new management? Anyone know?



I dunno, but I need it!


----------



## Aldarc

darjr said:


> Also the Moria box set. Is it still going to be a Kickstarter under the new management? Anyone know?



The rumor is that one reason why the first wave focuses on Eriador is so that following sets can essentially follow the path of the Fellowship: Eriador -> Moria -> Lothlorien -> Rohan -> Gondor.


----------



## Skywalker

Eilathen said:


> Oh? Please do tell, in that case. This might get more perspective to the whole thing.




The KS was called Stronghold and Streaming. It covered the book Strongholds and Followers as well as funding for a filming studio for his live stream. It also ended up funding a line of dragon miniatures as well by its end by way of stretch goals.


----------



## Eilathen

Oh alright! Clever! And now it also makes much more sense to me how this went so high. Of course a lot of his fans from the YT channel would want to support the streaming part of the deal.

Thx, Skywalker.


----------



## ART!

I can almost guarantee that I'll back the D&D 5E version of TOR 2E at a printed books level, and it's _extemely_ rare that I do that. So, if _I'm_ going to take that leap then there are a whole bunch of people who are much more likely to make that leap. It'll be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## Laurefindel

Weiley31 said:


> I backed Humblewood and never realized it was part of this exclusive club.



Well, who could say no to that little owl fighter? They had us with "cute". Which is absolutely disloyal!


----------



## sword3274

Talking with a friend about this, an interesting point was made.  Considering TOR 2e was only 22 days (as opposed to S&F being a full 30), it could be considered the #1 RPG KS of all time.  A minor point, for certain, but I thought it was something.


----------



## sword3274

Time is a very small factor in determining overall success.  In so much that taking dollars and dividing by time isn't a good way to extrapolate how well a KS will do.  For some it's buy-in (especially that "sweet spot" buy in), stretch goals, not to mention system/content.  I think for TOR they had a dearth of stretch goals in the latter half of the campaign and that slowed its overall growth.  Sorry if my statement sounds like some scientific analysis.   We were musing that, considering how close it was to S&F, it would have most likely gone over S&F had it gone the full 30 days.  So the question was posed - should we consider it the most successful, as it stands?  Maybe with asterisk!


----------



## Morrus

sword3274 said:


> We were musing that, considering how close it was to S&F, it would have most likely gone over S&F had it gone the full 30 days.  So the question was posed - should we consider it the most successful, as it stands?  Maybe with asterisk!



The majority of a KS activity is in the first few days and the last few days. The classic “U” shape of a KS campaign is pretty universal. It’s just how much you want to stretch it out. I don’t think there’s any guarantee they’d have made notably more with 4 weeks.


----------



## sword3274

Morrus said:


> The majority of a KS activity is in the first few days and the last few days. The classic “U” shape of a KS campaign is pretty universal. It’s just how much you want to stretch it out. I don’t think there’s any guarantee they’d have made notably more with 4 weeks.



True,  there is certainly no guarantee.  All the pledges that would have happened in the last couple of days would have happened in the last couple of days, regardless if those days would have been Day 19, 20, 21, and 22 or 27, 28, 29, and 30.  Excellent point, as you said, its pretty universal and a common trait of Kickstarters.

In the end, there is no way of knowing with the true final numbers, had the campaign went the full 30 days.  Your post gave me a good thought experiment, though.  Or at least a distraction to occupy my time while at a work meeting!     I work with numbers for a living (forecasting trends, data analytics) and running some numbers through some a model we use in our work, I would guess it would have surpassed S&F by about $30k. 

But that's all it is, a guess.  For fun.  You're spot on in the end, in that there is no guarantee.


----------



## Marc_C

sword3274 said:


> Talking with a friend about this, an interesting point was made.  Considering TOR 2e was only 22 days (as opposed to S&F being a full 30), it could be considered the #1 RPG KS of all time.  A minor point, for certain, but I thought it was something.



Agreed. Duration of the campaign should be taken into account.


----------



## Morrus

Coyote & Crow has just joined the club! Just passed $1M with a few hours left!

That's now 3 in under a month, after the previous four took 5 years!









						Coyote & Crow the Role Playing Game
					

A science fiction and fantasy tabletop RPG set in a near-future where the Americas were never colonized, created by a team of Natives.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Morrus said:


> Coyote & Crow has just joined the club! Just passed $1M with a few hours left!
> 
> That's now 3 in under a month, after the previous four took 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote & Crow the Role Playing Game
> 
> 
> A science fiction and fantasy tabletop RPG set in a near-future where the Americas were never colonized, created by a team of Natives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com




Any ideas on why? Just the quality of the content, or the right time (either that people have more money, or they are bored and want new stuff)?   And how tough is the competiton right now compared earlier in the terms of number of projects active at the same time?


----------



## imagineGod

I went off looking for other Kickstarters including the announced Symbaroum for DnD5e by Free League and then heard the all Native American Kickstarter for the Coyote and Crow RPG just broke pass one million US Dollars. Amazing!


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

I wonder how close this one will get to the million? 5E OGL version of Big Eyes, Small Mouth:









						Anime 5E – Fifth Edition Fantasy Role-Playing Reimagined
					

Unleash your anime and manga fantasy adventures with a balanced, point-based approach to the world's most popular Fifth Edition RPG!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Aldarc

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> I wonder how close this one will get to the million? 5E OGL version of Big Eyes, Small Mouth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anime 5E – Fifth Edition Fantasy Role-Playing Reimagined
> 
> 
> Unleash your anime and manga fantasy adventures with a balanced, point-based approach to the world's most popular Fifth Edition RPG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



Doubtful. There will undoubtedly be a number of people hesitant to back it due to the project creator/manager.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

Aldarc said:


> Doubtful. There will undoubtedly be a number of people hesitant to back it due to the project creator/manager.



Even beyond that, I think we're in an era when people have realized that you don't actually need special rules for things to be "anime". Oddly enough POCGamer/Panzer was saying that on his Twitter a day or two ago. You could have special rules to simulate a specific anime setting, sure - but for "anime" in general? You don't need any special rules, it's just about how you describe things, the scenarios you set up, and so on. There might be some ultra-grounded rules-sets to avoid (doubt it though, given the popularity of CoC in Japan), but 5E isn't one of them.


Morrus said:


> The classic “U” shape of a KS campaign is pretty universal.



Yeah and it certainly fits with my experience of backing KSes. Usually either I'm instantly excited enough that I slap the money down as soon as I hear about it, or I'm waiting to think about it more and set the reminder thing. So almost every KS I've done would have been first few days or last few. Plus most of the advertising for KSes seems to be when they launch and when they have a little time left. Interestingly I often seen them advertised via Facebook, which nearly never advertises anything of interest apart from them at me.


----------



## Morrus

Ruin Explorer said:


> Even beyond that, I think we're in an era when people have realized that you don't actually need special rules for things to be "anime". Oddly enough POCGamer/Panzer was saying that on his Twitter a day or two ago. You could have special rules to simulate a specific anime setting, sure - but for "anime" in general? You don't need any special rules, it's just about how you describe things, the scenarios you set up, and so on. There might be some ultra-grounded rules-sets to avoid (doubt it though, given the popularity of CoC in Japan), but 5E isn't one of them.
> 
> Yeah and it certainly fits with my experience of backing KSes. Usually either I'm instantly excited enough that I slap the money down as soon as I hear about it, or I'm waiting to think about it more and set the reminder thing. So almost every KS I've done would have been first few days or last few. Plus most of the advertising for KSes seems to be when they launch and when they have a little time left. Interestingly I often seen them advertised via Facebook, which nearly never advertises anything of interest apart from them at me.



A lot of what you’re seeing there is massive Backerkit ad spends under their various FB pages — “Tabletop Picks” and “Cardboard Revolution”’and a bunch of others. In the last year these have become increasingly common — Backerkit spends a truckload of money on FB ads for you and takes a 15% commission (and repayment of the ad spend) after the campaign is over. They started doing this a year or so ago by reaching out to KS creators, but now they’re all set up so you can apply online.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Aldarc said:


> Doubtful. There will undoubtedly be a number of people hesitant to back it due to the project creator/manager.




No clue what you are talking about. I never played BESM, so I know nothing about the creators of it who are also doing this game.


----------



## ART!

Morrus said:


> A lot of what you’re seeing there is massive Backerkit ad spends under their various FB pages — “Tabletop Picks” and “Cardboard Revolution”’and a bunch of others. In the last year these have become increasingly common — Backerkit spends a truckload of money on FB ads for you and takes a 15% commission (and repayment of the ad spend) after the campaign is over. They started doing this a year or so ago by reaching out to KS creators, but now they’re all set up so you can apply online.



Ah - this explains all the crowdsourced gaming product ads I see on Instagram. I've actually discovered and backed a couple things through those ads that i hadn't heard of elsewhere, so kudos to them, I guess.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> No clue what you are talking about. I never played BESM, so I know nothing about the creators of it who are also doing this game.



Mark MacKinnon (the creator of Anime 5e), has an unfortunate history of not paying his freelancers.  It became a particular problem, according to James Lowder, when he continued to take contracts from freelancers knowing he could never pay them.  And then in 2012, Mark was selling products for IP he didn't own or license (GoT).  Not quite Ken Whitman levels, but there certainly seem to be a lot of fires with Mark in the past that have people concerned.


----------



## aramis erak

Sacrosanct said:


> All that sweet tax return money that a lot of people get in around this time of year lol



And still 2-3 months before end of school year... 

The end of the school year reduces a lot of people's spendable incomes. One or more of:

college students work-study programs
children needing supervision due to no school
college town townies having fewer hours due to fewer students needing various services and things
traditional vacation time results in less money to spend and spending it on vacation
more outdoor time and less gaming time for many gamers.
There are some places that gain a lot from summer (Newport and Waldport, Oregon come to mind), but they seem (on first order analysis) to be the exception.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Sacrosanct said:


> Mark MacKinnon (the creator of Anime 5e), has an unfortunate history of not paying his freelancers.  It became a particular problem, according to James Lowder, when he continued to take contracts from freelancers knowing he could never pay them.  And then in 2012, Mark was selling products for IP he didn't own or license (GoT).  Not quite Ken Whitman levels, but there certainly seem to be a lot of fires with Mark in the past that have people concerned.




People don't seem to mind. In the four days since I posted about it, it has added another $100k.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> People don't seem to mind. In the four days since I posted about it, it has added another $100k.



I don't think most people know.


----------



## Morrus

Looks like we might be adding two new projects to this list in the coming weeks --









						Grim Hollow: The Monster Grimoire
					

A dark fantasy fuelled instalment of 400 monsters, from the dangerous world of Etharis - designed for 5th Edition




					www.kickstarter.com
				












						Auroboros: Coils of the Serpent
					

An epic 5E fantasy campaign setting by Chris Metzen.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Q2 2021 is going to have more million dollar TTRPG Kickstarters in it than the preceding 8 years combined!


----------



## imagineGod

The *Auroboros: Colis of the Serpent* RPG Kickstarter is over a million Dollars now.


----------



## Aldarc

I guess this is the year of disposable income.


----------



## imagineGod

Aldarc said:


> I guess this is the year of disposable income.



Stimulus cheques exist for a reason.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

I get that they (apparently) didn't plan to crack $1M, but this might be the worst Kickstarter stretch goal I've ever seen.


----------



## imagineGod

Grendel_Khan said:


> I get that they (apparently) didn't plan to crack $1M, but this might be the worst Kickstarter stretch goal I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136752



Words fail me 

Yet, maybe stretch goal are over-rated and creators should instead just focus on the primary sales pitch that first brought backers to Kickstarter.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

imagineGod said:


> Words fail me
> 
> Yet, maybe stretch goal are over-rated and creators should instead just focus on the primary sales pitch that first brought backers to Kickstarter.



I agree that people can get carried away with stretch goals, but it wouldn't take much effort to either price out something extra for print rewards (another ribbon for the book, a slipcase, etc.) or some tiny amount of additional content, like two more pages of monsters or locations. But enticing people to add another 50 percent to your current total with the promise of...marketing? That's just impressively bad Kickstarter campaign design.


----------



## imagineGod

Anyway, I made my points clear with examples. The best part of the D&D 5th Edition OGL is that better creators outside WoTC are creating better art and games and some do so without need of the core D&D books too. The Hellboy 5e Kickstarter for example. So I have more than enough artistically consistent RPGs without the eyesore of some (not all, mind you) core WoTC products.


----------



## imagineGod

The stretch goals like boom ribbons are always appreciated by traditional readers like myself.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

imagineGod said:


> The stretch goals like boom ribbons are always appreciated by traditional readers like myself.



I'm almost entirely a PDF gamer now, but I can totally see the appeal of physical upgrades/amenities. I have the main Delta Green books (Agent's Handbook and Handler's Guide) in a big lovely slipcase and I love all of it very much.


----------



## imagineGod

And yet another Million Dollar project on the horizon. Seems the stimulus is kickstarting the American games economy. 

The times in which we live, even the pandemic cannot dampen the spirit of hope in humanity.


----------



## aramis erak

sword3274 said:


> True,  there is certainly no guarantee.  All the pledges that would have happened in the last couple of days would have happened in the last couple of days, regardless if those days would have been Day 19, 20, 21, and 22 or 27, 28, 29, and 30.  Excellent point, as you said, its pretty universal and a common trait of Kickstarters.
> 
> In the end, there is no way of knowing with the true final numbers, had the campaign went the full 30 days.  Your post gave me a good thought experiment, though.  Or at least a distraction to occupy my time while at a work meeting!     I work with numbers for a living (forecasting trends, data analytics) and running some numbers through some a model we use in our work, I would guess it would have surpassed S&F by about $30k.
> 
> But that's all it is, a guess.  For fun.  You're spot on in the end, in that there is no guarantee.



There is one effect that's kept me out of several KSs...
Where it falls in relation to the pay schedules. Typical are alternate fridays, fixed day early in month, or first monday or friday of month.
(At various points in my life, I've had every monday (timesheets due friday close), alternate fridays (timesheets due monday close of business), Alternate fridays (timesheets due close of business friday before), 2nd of the month (timesheets due last workday of month by Close), first friday of the month following the 1st of the month (timesheets due last workday of the month). Curreently, it's 2nd of the month or the monday following the 2nd of the month if the second is a weekend day.

If a KS doesn't cross the month border, I often cannot afford to participate, because I have to budget to be able to afford anything over my routine monthly games allotment. (which usually is spent by end of the first week).


----------



## Grendel_Khan

imagineGod said:


> And yet another Million Dollar project on the horizon. Seems the stimulus is kickstarting the American games economy.
> 
> The times in which we live, even the pandemic cannot dampen the spirit of hope in humanity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137199




I'm not the first to point out that Kicktraq's "Trending Toward" algorithm is super simplistic and bad--like thinking that if a car hits 60 mph in 10 seconds then it's going to reach 600mph in 100 seconds!--but even their silly "projection" is already way down:





At some point during the first week of the Auroboros campaign Kicktraq had it heading towards $3M. It's about to end somewhere around $1.25M.


----------



## imagineGod

Grendel_Khan said:


> I'm not the first to point out that Kicktraq's "Trending Toward" algorithm is super simplistic and bad--like thinking that if a car hits 60 mph in 10 seconds then it's going to reach 600mph in 100 seconds!--but even their silly "projection" is already way down:
> 
> View attachment 137249
> 
> At some point during the first week of the Auroboros campaign Kicktraq had it heading towards $3M. It's about to end somewhere around $1.25M.



Still a million bucks. That is the title of this whole thread.


----------



## Morrus

Fun stat: this is awesome. In the 12 years since Kickstarter's creation in 2009 until 2021, 4 TTRPG projects beat the $1M mark. In the two months since March 2021, a further 5 projects have done so. 4 projects in 12 years, and then 5 projects in 2 months!


----------



## imagineGod

Looks like *Dungeon Dudes* and their YouTubers bring us another million Dollar Kickstarter for 5e. Just launched today.


----------



## Aldarc

imagineGod said:


> Looks like *Dungeon Dudes* and their YouTubers bring us another million Dollar Kickstarter for 5e. Just launched today.



I don't know why you keep prematurely declaring these sorts of things. 

Ever follow-up with your last "million dollar Kickstarter" you posted about? 



imagineGod said:


> And yet another Million Dollar project on the horizon. Seems the stimulus is kickstarting the American games economy.
> 
> The times in which we live, even the pandemic cannot dampen the spirit of hope in humanity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137199



Trending towards $2.4 Million? Actual final earnings? A little over $200K more than their current pledge level in this photo.


----------



## imagineGod

Aldarc said:


> I don't know why you keep prematurely declaring these sorts of things.
> 
> Ever follow-up with your last "million dollar Kickstarter" you posted about?
> 
> 
> Trending towards $2.4 Million? Actual final earnings? A little over $200K more than their current pledge level in this photo.



The last one was me being excited about Afro-futurism. But the failure of the creator to embrace 5th Edition may have knocked the wind out of the sails.

With this new one, *Dungeon Dudes* have a big YouTube crowd, and it is 5e so two bit positives. The projection is over six million so a lone one million will be easy for Dungeons of Drakkenberg. Plus, there are also miniatures in the stretch goals, and from past Kickstarters that sold miniatures, there is a large bulk of pledges that just pledge for the miniatures.


----------



## Morrus

Miniatures definitely make a massive difference, often being a multiplier.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

imagineGod said:


> The last one was me being excited about Afro-futurism. But the failure of the creator to embrace 5th Edition may have knocked the wind out of the sails.
> 
> With this new one, *Dungeon Dudes* have a big YouTube crowd, and it is 5e so two bit positives. The projection is over six million so a lone one million will be easy for Dungeons of Drakkenberg. Plus, there are also miniatures in the stretch goals, and from past Kickstarters that sold miniatures, there is a large bulk of pledges that just pledge for the miniatures.



But as I replied to you right after you posted about Into the Mother Lands, the Kicktraq projection numbers are notoriously useless. Why not just wait until the campaigns have been running for a while? Otherwise you might as well toss tons of candidates on here, including the new DCC Dying Earth. And there are already weekly ENworld threads for notable Kickstarters, so there's no real point in doing that either.


----------



## Aldarc

imagineGod said:


> The last one was me being excited about Afro-futurism. *But the failure of the creator to embrace 5th Edition *may have knocked the wind out of the sails.



You say this as if it was somehow a deep moral failure on their part to not embrace the cult of 5e or the almighty dollar rather than their own creative goals with the project. 



imagineGod said:


> With this new one, *Dungeon Dudes* have a big YouTube crowd, and it is 5e so two bit positives. The projection is over six million so a lone one million will be easy for Dungeons of Drakkenberg. Plus, there are also miniatures in the stretch goals, and from past Kickstarters that sold miniatures, there is a large bulk of pledges that just pledge for the miniatures.



Regardless, it's premature to declare this a one-million dollar Kickstarter on day one.


----------



## Skywalker

+1 vote for waiting until a KS cracks $1m before posting here.


----------



## Morrus

Skywalker said:


> +1 vote for waiting until a KS cracks $1m before posting here.



It would certainly make my life easier!


----------



## aramis erak

Aldarc said:


> You say this as if it was somehow a deep moral failure on their part to not embrace the cult of 5e or the almighty dollar rather than their own creative goals with the project.
> 
> 
> Regardless, it's premature to declare this a one-million dollar Kickstarter on day one.



Deep moral failure? No.

But if they're trying to get outreach, avoiding the most popular game engine in the world and making kneejerk reaction type dismissiveness isn't a good idea.

Not having a system choice in place at start of KS is a bad idea. It makes one look unprepared.


----------



## Aldarc

aramis erak said:


> Not having a system choice in place at start of KS is a bad idea. It makes one look unprepared.



I do agree with that much of your post.


----------



## aramis erak

Aldarc said:


> I do agree with that much of your post.



It's a good thing my ego needs no boost from people online. (But I won't deny that I do enjoy when people agree with me.)

In all seriousness, the way they denied  a 5e possibility was the point where I, personally, decided  they were definitely not professional enough in their approach for me to bother even following. 

It's not that they said "No, Not 5E" but the way they said it. It's a really cheap license with a lot of fans, and taking what appears an antagonistic tone over it means even if the 5E fans were looking, they now have an idea that the design team thinks their favorite game is somehow unworthy.

Perhaps it's a "mountain from a molehill" situation, but brand attacks  are just bad advertising.


----------



## Ancalagon

they did it!









						Dungeons of Drakkenheim
					

A 5e adventure where malevolent monsters and rival factions clash in a dark city devastated by a mysterious meteor shower!




					www.kickstarter.com
				




over 13 000 backers and 1 279 185 $ US.


----------



## Morrus

Dungeons of Drakkenheim added!


----------



## Umbran

The Avatar Legends game has also joined the club.  Exactly how high it will go is yet to be seen.


----------



## Ancalagon

Umbran said:


> The Avatar Legends game has also joined the club.  Exactly how high it will go is yet to be seen.



I came here to post this.  They have 1.6 millions already and 29 days to go :O


----------



## Morrus

Yep, looks like it’s gonna go to the top of this chart.


----------



## Ancalagon

So normally day one is the huge money maker on KS right?  So I told myself "they made 1.6 million, so they could probably double it to about 3 million by the end?"

Well avatar is now over 3 millions, TWO days later.  They have 27 more days to go.  This is nuts!


----------



## Morrus

Ancalagon said:


> So normally day one is the huge money maker on KS right?  So I told myself "they made 1.6 million, so they could probably double it to about 3 million by the end?"
> 
> Well avatar is now over 3 millions, TWO days later.  They have 27 more days to go.  This is nuts!



It's following the standard Kickstarter U-shape pattern.  The middle two weeks will be quiet, and then there will be an uptick in the last week.


----------



## Ancalagon

Oh I'm aware of the curve shape, but my understanding was that it was even more front loaded - that day 1 was the big money maker.  this one seems to have more "legs".


----------



## Morrus

Ancalagon said:


> Oh I'm aware of the curve shape, but my understanding was that it was even more front loaded - that day 1 was the big money maker.  this one seems to have more "legs".



Yeah, I'd agree it's not as sharp as usual. It's getting a lot of press coverage. It'll still follow the shape, but it will be a more shallow U than usual.


----------



## darjr

Their slow days will be bigger than a lot of other whole successful RPG kickstarters.


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Their slow days will be bigger than a lot of other whole successful RPG kickstarters.



Their slow _hours_ will be bigger than most other Kickstarters!


----------



## babi_gog

Well Avatar seems to have got more backers than any one else on this list now as well, 29,187 as of now


----------



## babi_gog

and that's Avatar past the $4 million mark....


----------



## TheAlkaizer

Ancalagon said:


> Oh I'm aware of the curve shape, but my understanding was that it was even more front loaded - that day 1 was the big money maker.  this one seems to have more "legs".



I checked Kicktraq for a few projects that made the million. It does seem like there's at least a bit of a correlation between a campaign being front-loaded and having the first few days represent a larger portion of their total earnings. A curve with more _legs_, as you call it, seem to lead to the middle and last part of the kickstarter representing a bigger part of the earnings.

Just by the curve one could guess that Avatar will more than double what it has right now. But my gut feeling tells me its success up to now (4 million as of now) is due to the franchises and avatar fans more than just TTRPG fans. I'm gonna guess that this campaign will have a weaker tail.


----------



## babi_gog

and that's Avatar past the $5 million mark....


----------



## darjr

babi_gog said:


> and that's Avatar past the $5 million mark....


----------



## Eyes of Nine

I like the fact that there are a LOT of backers for Avatar. This means lots of playgroups out there. In another forum someone was musing that maybe a significant (>1-3%) of backers may think this is a Video game RPG, instead of a TTRPG. Guess we'll see...


----------



## Skywalker

Morrus said:


> It's following the standard Kickstarter U-shape pattern.  The middle two weeks will be quiet, and then there will be an uptick in the last week.
> 
> View attachment 141801



It has, but the dip has been more buoyant than I would have expected, even showing an actual increase in the last 3 days.


----------



## Morrus

Skywalker said:


> It has, but the dip has been more buoyant than I would have expected, even showing an actual increase in the last 3 days.



Yeah, the press coverage is keeping it lively. Success feeds itself!


----------



## EthanSental

From the information shown so far, not to get Russ’ hopes up, but Level Up 5e will be over a million, it’s been a quality project so far.


----------



## Feepdake

Two-thirds on the list were funded in 2021 alone!

(with 3 out of 8 of those not a 5e product)


----------



## Feepdake

And one-third have nothing to do with 5e!

(and only 1 out of 4 was not funded in 2021. In fact, 7th Sea was the first million dollar TTRPG, in 2016. This is an interesting trend indeed)


----------



## Feepdake

Another fun fact: with the exception of Matt Colville, no publisher/creator has more than a single million TTRPG on the list.


----------



## darjr

Feepdake said:


> Another fun fact: with the exception of Matt Colville, no publisher/creator has more than one million TTRPG on the list.



Oh! Single, you mean more than a single. Interesting good point.
I wonder if any creatives are part of more than one of these? Other than the MCDM folk. Unless they are part of three or more!


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Oh! Single, you mean more than a single. Interesting good point.
> I wonder if any creatives are part of more than one of these?



Ghostfire Gaming is connected to 2-3 of them at least.


----------



## darjr

Morrus said:


> Ghostfire Gaming is connected to 2-3 of them at least.



Well that’s cool!


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Well that’s cool!



Grim Hollow, Drakkenheim, and Twisted Taverns. About $4M worth.


----------



## Weiley31

At this rate, Magpie Games will be so bored of coming up with Stretch Goals for the Avatar RPG that they'll gonna have to take a day off or two from it all.


----------



## darjr

Magpies next RPG will be about making stretch goals for their Avatar RPG


----------



## Eyes of Nine

EthanSental said:


> From the information shown so far, not to get Russ’ hopes up, but Level Up 5e will be over a million, it’s been a quality project so far.



Yeah, i wouldn't count chickens, but I think it'll do pretty well...


----------



## Aldarc

Weiley31 said:


> At this rate, Magpie Games will be so bored of coming up with Stretch Goals for the Avatar RPG that they'll gonna have to take a day off or two from it all.



A big part of the issue are behind-the-scenes negotiations with Viacom regarding what they could do.


----------



## Morrus

EthanSental said:


> From the information shown so far, not to get Russ’ hopes up, but Level Up 5e will be over a million, it’s been a quality project so far.



We hope it will do well, but I think your guess is about an order of magnitude higher than our expectations! But thank you for your vote of confidence!


----------



## babi_gog

and that's Avatar past the $6 million mark....


----------



## Feepdake

babi_gog said:


> and that's Avatar past the $6 million mark....



Without even a stretch goal since the last million mark


----------



## Aldarc

Let's be clear here: Avatar: Legends has earned more money than the prior Top 3 Kickstarters listed in this thread _*combined*_. (I did the math.)


----------



## Feepdake

Aldarc said:


> Let's be clear here: Avatar: Legends has earned more money than the prior Top 3 Kickstarters listed in this thread _*combined*_. (I did the math.)



That's just mind-boggling. I don't think _anyone_ expected this from the outset.


----------



## babi_gog

I think the stretch goal went up just as they got to the $6m mark, there is now one for $7 million there.


----------



## Feepdake

Just wondering... Is there a list of hundred thousand dollar ttrpg Kickstarter?

Would be interesting to see those who made it to a tier just below the million dollar list.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Feepdake said:


> Just wondering... Is there a list of hundred thousand dollar ttrpg Kickstarter?
> 
> Would be interesting to see those who made it to a tier just below the million dollar list.



Lot more data to crunch there. I bet there have been over 500 US$100k kickstarters.


----------



## darjr

I caught an image just after 6million.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Unlike a lot of other Kickstarters, I think this one could be bringing a LOT of new folks into the RPG hobby. I am glad this is Magpie's biggest hit, instead of one of many (like for example Free League that has had a string of hits); so I am hopeful they will put a TON of support into this game and bring all those new folks to a place where many of them love RPGs like I assume almost all of us do.

(I'm not saying Free League doesn't support their games, but I have to imagine their focus is... split among all the strong games they have).


----------



## Feepdake

Eyes of Nine said:


> Lot more data to crunch there. I bet there have been over 500 US$100k kickstarters.



That many for ttrpgs?


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Feepdake said:


> That many for ttrpgs?



50 per year of over $100k? Hmmm, maybe. I mean, there are so many ttrpg kickstarters that Egg doesn't cover... Timewatch (a Gumshoe game) funded for $105k in 2014.
Feng Shui 2
Tome of Beasts
Numenara into the Ninth World
Burning Wheel Codex
Apocalypse World 2e
Pugmire v1
Worlds of Cypher System
and so forth and so on. That's just stuff I watched (did not back any of those).


----------



## Morrus

Feepdake said:


> Just wondering... Is there a list of hundred thousand dollar ttrpg Kickstarter?
> 
> Would be interesting to see those who made it to a tier just below the million dollar list.



I’ll let you make that list! Waaaay too much work for me!


----------



## Morrus

Eyes of Nine said:


> Lot more data to crunch there. I bet there have been over 500 US$100k kickstarters.



Yep. Even I’ve had two! I’d bet on a lot more than 500.


----------



## Feepdake

1​Numenera 2: Discovery and DestinyMonte Cook Games$845,2582​Ptolus: Monte Cook's City by the SpireMonte Cook Games$782,9233​Animal Adventures: The Faraway SeaPainting & Polygons£543,9964​Grim Hollow: The Players Guide (5e)Ghostfire Gaming$741,6855​Encyclopedia: Lore Book & Toolbox for your 5E CampaignStudio Agate$711,4326​Deluxe Exalted 3rd EditionOnyx Path Publishing$684,7557​Deluxe Mage: the Ascension 20th Anniversary EditionOnyx Path Publishing$672,8998​Invisible SunMonte Cook Games$664,2749​More Magic items for 5e: The Griffon's Saddlebag | Book OneGriffin Macaulay$663,13110​Heckna! Carnival Horror Campaign Setting for 5eHit Point Press$653,97011​Robert E. Howard's Conan Roleplaying GameModiphius Entertainment£436,75512​Twilight: 2000 – Roleplaying in the WWIII That Never WasFree League PublishingSEK 5,424,75513​Anime 5E – Fifth Edition Fantasy Role-Playing ReimaginedDyskami Publishing Company$608,70214​Root: The Tabletop Roleplaying GameMagpie Games$602,02215​IRON KINGDOMS: REQUIEM _5e_Privateer Press$594,11916​Call of Cthulhu ClassicChaosium$591,47017​Your Best Game Ever!Monte Cook Games$581,67318​Deadlands: the Weird WestPinnacle Entertainment Group$568,63619​Call of Cthulhu 7th EditionChaosium$561,83620​Ruins of Symbaroum for 5EFree League PublishingSEK 4,765,40221​Corvus Belli's INFINITY Roleplaying GameModiphius Entertainment£346,33022​Creatures: Complete Monster Compendium for 5EStudio Agate$531,17223​Savage Worlds Adventure EditionPinnacle Entertainment Group$524,17024​Arcana of the Ancients, a 5E science-fantasy sourcebookMonte Cook Games$520,20725​Numenera: A new roleplaying game from Monte CookMonte Cook Games$517,25526​Inferno - Dante's Guide to Hell for 5eAcheron€412,820


----------



## Feepdake

27​Animal Adventures: Secrets of Gullet Cove (5e)Painting & Polygons£370,30228​Hellboy: The Roleplaying Game (5e)Mantic Games£360,51929​Vault of Magic for 5Kobold Press$474,2430​Things from the Flood - Sequel to Tales from the Loop RPGFree League PublishingSEK 4,249,90331​Odyssey of the Dragonlords: 5th Edition Adventure BookArcanum Worlds$456,33232​Rifts® for Savage WorldsPinnacle Entertainment Group$438,07633​Fate CoreEvil Hat Productions$433,36534​LancerMassif Press$432,02935​Stargate SG-1 Roleplaying GameWyvern Gaming$426,80636​The Strange, a Tabletop RPG by Bruce Cordell & Monte CookMonte Cook Games$418,47837​Tome of Beasts 2 for 5th Edition: 400 New MonstersKobold Press$413,02138​Pathfinder for Savage WorldsPinnacle Entertainment Group$411,35539​Tales from the Loop - Roleplaying in the '80s That Never WasFree League PublishingSEK 3,745,89640​The ExpanseGreen Ronin Publishing$402,832


----------



## Feepdake

41​Deluxe Changeling: the Dreaming 20th AnniversaryOnyx Path Publishing$380,05842​Deluxe Werewolf the Apocalypse 20th AnniversaryOnyx Path Publishing$380,01543​Numenera: Liminal ShoresMonte Cook Games$378,40844​Altered Carbon: The Role Playing GameHunters Entertainment$372,54745​Delta Green: The Role-Playing GameArc Dream Publishing$362,32446​Into the Mother Lands - An Original Afrofuturist TTRPGTanya DePass$360,60647​Torchbearer 2eThe Burning Wheel$359,03148​Hexbound: A Witchy Supplement for 5eHit Point Press$358,50749​Torg EternityUlisses Spiele$355,99250​Sentinel Comics: The Roleplaying GameGreater Than Games$354,30751​Forbidden Lands - Retro Open-World Survival Fantasy RPGFree League PublishingSEK 2,828,26752​DCC Dying EarthGoodman Games$ 351,29853​Exalted: Essence Tabletop Roleplaying GameOnyx Path Publishing$349,26054​Planet MercenarySchlock Mercenary$348,64155​Ironsworn: StarforgedTomkin Press$347,98356​The Devil Made Us Do ItMonte Cook Games$347,21557​Worlds of Web DM: Weird WastelandsWeb DM$343,63358​Paranoia RPGMongoose Publishing£217,51759​Stibbles' Codex of CompanionsEldermancy$340,08760​Invisible Sun – Return to the ActualityMonte Cook Games$339,47861​KULT: Divinity Lost - Horror Roleplaying Game (RPG)HelmgastSEK 2,746,65562​Scion 2nd Edition Tabletop RPGOnyx Path Publishing$334,71463​Dragon-Blooded: What Fire Has Wrought for Exalted 3rd Ed.Onyx Path Publishing$331,39264​Menagerie of Magic: A collection of Magic items for DnD 5eGreedy Mimic Games£250,76665​TRUDVANG CHRONICLESRiotMindsSEK 2,709,83766​John Carter of Mars - The Roleplaying GameModiphius Entertainment£228,05567​THE FANTASY TRIP – Old-School Roleplaying!Steve Jackson Games$314,57268​Forbidden Lands RPG – Book of Beasts and The BloodmarchFree League PublishingSEK 2,738,54469​WanderhomePossum Creek Games$306,51170​Worlds of the Cypher SystemMonte Cook Games$304,430


----------



## Feepdake

71​Sirens: Battle of the Bards (5e)Apotheosis Studios$299,16472​Thirsty Sword LesbiansEvil Hat Productions$298,56873​Delta Green: The ConspiracyArc Dream Publishing$296,87574​Deluxe Wraith: the Oblivion 20th Anniversary EditionOnyx Path Publishing$295,64575​Traveller 5th EditionFar Future Enterprises$294,62876​Old-School Essentials: Advanced FantasyExalted Funeral$291,54977​Lunars: Fangs at the GateOnyx Path Publishing$288,52678​Exclusive Numenera Boxed Set Edition from Monte Cook GamesMonte Cook Games$286,56579​Nightfell: Horror Fantasy Setting for 5eAngelo Peluso$242,70380​Vaesen - Nordic Horror RoleplayingFree League PublishingSEK 2,717,35381​Deluxe V20 Dark AgesOnyx Path Publishing$281,39282​Legendary Kingdoms - Crown & TowerSpidermind Games£203,90283​Achtung! Cthulhu - The WW2 Keeper's & Investigator's GuidesModiphius Entertainment£177,55784​Unknown Armies Third Edition Roleplaying GameAtlas Games$266,08485​Southlands 5th Edition: A Realm of High AdventureKobold Press$265,72686​Dark Matter Starter Set: Science Fiction for DnD 5EMage Hand Press$264,62887​Roll & Play: The Game Master's Fantasy ToolkitSam Bartlett£209,48688​The Guide to GloranthaChaosium$260,96289​Out of the Box: Encounters for 5th EditionNerdarchy$256,73490​Mutant Chronicles 3rd Ed. RPGModiphius Entertainment£151,07291​Alkander's Almanac of All Things (5e)The Dungeon Coach$251,38992​Svilland: 5E Norse Setting & Freyja's Tears A Grim AdventureDream Realm Storytellers£189,39893​Creature Codex: 5th Edition MonstersKobold Press$248,77194​Rappan AthukFrog God Games$246,54195​Through the Breach: A Malifaux Roleplaying GameWyrd Miniatures$243,94596​Deep Magic for 5th Edition: A Tome of New Spells & ArcanaKobold Press$240,37397​Mind's Eye Theatre: Vampire The MasqueradeBy Night Studios$239,95598​Carbon 2185 (5e) reprint & Terminal OverdriveDragon Turtle Games£182,19899​Uncharted Lands: Book & STL CollectionDanny Herrero$236,346100​Forbidden Lands - The Bitter Reach Campaign and ReprintFree League PublishingSEK 2,302,706


----------



## Yora

What is this list that does not show anything above 1 million?


----------



## babi_gog

Thanks for the list of the next tier down @Feepdake, any chance of being able to add a source for the data. Also though more work, to add dates (year) for the campaigns, this would then allow for mapping these figures against those that made over $1m.


----------



## Feepdake

babi_gog said:


> Thanks for the list of the next tier down @Feepdake, any chance of being able to add a source for the data. Also though more work, to add dates (year) for the campaigns, this would then allow for mapping these figures against those that made over $1m.




Ok, I'll try. Btw, should I keep the entire list on this thread or make a new one?


----------



## darjr

Feepdake said:


> Ok, I'll try. Btw, should I keep the entire list on this thread or make a new one?



I think a new thread, but out a link to it here


----------



## Feepdake

made some changes. wow, this is exhausting. might take a couple of days. to be continued (in a new thread)


----------



## Feepdake

darjr said:


> I think a new thread, but out a link to it here











						Top 100 Under One Million
					

Inspired by the Million Dollar TTRPG Kickstarters list, I present you the Top 100 Under One Million list!      Kickstarter Publisher Amount Date Ended Backers   1  Numenera 2: Discovery and Destiny Monte Cook Games $845,258 Oct 28 2017  4,185   2  Ptolus: Monte Cook's City by the Spire Monte...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## babi_gog

and that's Avatar past the $7 million mark....


----------



## Eyes of Nine

babi_gog said:


> and that's Avatar past the $7 million mark....



Doh, I meant to pledge today to bring them over the $7M mark. Guess I'll have to wait for $8M


----------



## darjr

Wow! Cool!


----------



## Aldarc

The AtLA Kickstarter now has $189K over the previous Top 4 on this list combined.


----------



## Morrus

Tanares has joined the club after 1 day.








						Tanares RPG - 5e
					

RPG Adventure + Supplement for 5th Edition, with Ed Greenwood, Amy Vorpahl, Skip Williams, and many other legends!




					www.kicktraq.com


----------



## babi_gog

and that's Avatar past the $8 million mark.... (sorry this is late, and they are very near the $9 million mark)


----------



## Aldarc

But actually over 9 Million


----------



## Aldarc

So now Avatar the Last Airbender has earned more money than the Prior Top 5 TTRPGs COMBINED!


----------



## Feepdake

Morrus said:


> Tanares has joined the club after 1 day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanares RPG - 5e
> 
> 
> RPG Adventure + Supplement for 5th Edition, with Ed Greenwood, Amy Vorpahl, Skip Williams, and many other legends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kicktraq.com



Could this top Avatar, you reckon?


----------



## CleverNickName

Feepdake said:


> Could this top Avatar, you reckon?



Hard to say.  It's possible, but it seems to have slowed down quite a bit after the Day One promotion ended.  Still:  $1M in a single day is an amazing achievement!


----------



## Morrus

Feepdake said:


> Could this top Avatar, you reckon?










There's not much in it for the first day, but the drop off seems sharper (note that 3rd day is today, so it will be higher by the end of the day).


----------



## RealAlHazred

I suspect _*Avatar*_ hit at just the right time: pandemic issues still have people in a TTRPG buying mood, the TV show still has a lot of legs with the fandom, and the presentation makes it look like a gorgeous product.


----------



## Feepdake

Morrus said:


> View attachment 143192
> View attachment 143193
> 
> There's not much in it for the first day, but the drop off seems sharper (note that 3rd day is today, so it will be higher by the end of the day).



 That is one mighty big drop indeed.


----------



## Morrus

Feepdake said:


> That is one mighty big drop indeed.



Avatar is the outlier there -- that sort of dropoff isn't uncommon. Avatar's dropoff was a lot less steep than many.

That said, Tanares did use a big early bird promotion, which would sack backers more towards the first day.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Feepdake said:


> Could this top Avatar, you reckon?



Almost no chance.


----------



## Morrus

Yeah, that early bird free dragon mini reward made for a pretty big drop. It did it's job, I guess!

Common wisdom is that early bird reads make for a good launch, but put off later backers who feel they are missing out and undervalued. That's why I don't use them (but then I've not made a million dollars in one day, so who am I to talk?)


----------



## Jadeite

A large number of backers for Tanares are in for the minis and the boardgame expansion. While some of the others offered minis as well in the past, it's really significant this time.


----------



## Morrus

Morrus said:


> View attachment 143192
> View attachment 143193
> 
> There's not much in it for the first day, but the drop off seems sharper (note that 3rd day is today, so it will be higher by the end of the day).



So this is how that curve is currently looking. 





It looks to me like that free dragon mini front loaded this campaign for a really strong launch, but that effect only lasted a day or so.


----------



## CleverNickName

And here's how it's looking with just over 26 hours to go:





That's gotta be the steepest Day One dropoff I've ever seen on Kickstarter.


----------



## Morrus

I suspect that without that first day free dragon mini, it would be a more typical pattern. That frontloaded it massively.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Morrus said:


> I suspect that without that first day free dragon mini, it would be a more typical pattern. That frontloaded it massively.



Is there a benefit to doing that? Does Kickstarter take less of a cut on first day sales?


----------



## CleverNickName

Morrus said:


> I suspect that without that first day free dragon mini, it would be a more typical pattern. That frontloaded it massively.



Yep, a free dragon sculpture for all folks who pledged $75 or more on Day 1 really hit the stratosphere.  I guess it's a great way to ensure that (1) your project reaches its funding goal quickly, so you aren't waiting on tenterhooks to find out if you are even going to get a green-light; and (2) the numbers stabilize early and stay fairly predictable throughout the course of the campaign so it's less risky to get orders in to the printers early.  Seems like both of these would be great if your project has high shipping costs and long fabrication lead-times (which I'm guessing that this one does, since it's books and minis _and _board games, all at once.)

But if you're trying to get as much funding and as many backers as possible, the "stretch goal" model would probably be the better way to go.  Offer that dragon sculpture to everyone who pledged $75 or more, but only if the Kickstarter hits $X (where X is sufficiently high enough to absorb the extra cost of all those dragon minis without negatively impacting the project delivery.)  Sure, you might end up with having to deliver a million dragons, but you'd also have a million pledges of $75 or more to make it happen.


----------



## Morrus

Eyes of Nine said:


> Is there a benefit to doing that? Does Kickstarter take less of a cut on first day sales?



No, but a strong launch can set the tone for the campaign and generates more buzz.


----------



## Morrus

Updated with Tanares, which came in at #3!


----------



## humble minion

Reckon we might have another likely candidate for the club.  I'd never heard of Fool's Gold before seeing a facebook ad for it, but it's certainly doing well.  I bingewatched the youtube vids it's based on in a day.  They're a lot of fun and obviously have a vast fanbase.  Not sure I'll back the kickstarter myself, I'm just not seeing much in the world setting as opposed to the story that really speaks to me, but they're motoring along nicely at this point.  $872k raised with 25 days to go.









						Fool's Gold: Into the Bellowing Wilds
					

A 5th edition campaign setting based on the hit Youtube series by Dingo Doodles and Felix Irnich.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Morrus

Yeah that will definitely be in the club in a few days.

I'm thinking I might have to split out those which prominently feature miniatures, as they're really a different type of project to one which is all books.


----------



## darjr

Not there, YET! Mother ship hits half million on it's first day! Holy cow!!!









						Mothership Sci-Fi Horror RPG 1st Edition Boxed Set
					

Everything you need to play Mothership® in one horrifying box.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

darjr said:


> Not there, YET! Mother ship hits half million on it's first day! Holy cow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mothership Sci-Fi Horror RPG 1st Edition Boxed Set
> 
> 
> Everything you need to play Mothership® in one horrifying box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 146018



Good for them. Their adventure Dead Planet in particular is a classic - a heck of a "killer app" scenario that really shows off the game.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

darjr said:


> Not there, YET! Mother ship hits half million on it's first day! Holy cow!!!




This feels like it could be a big deal. 

It's obviously a _huge_ deal for Tuesday Knight Games and all of the people putting out third-party material for Mothership. But for something that's not based on a well-known IP or single, established setting, and not written for a beloved system or even within the traditional context of the OSR, to get these kinds of numbers (over $625k its second day in) seems like it could make a real impact.

I'm sure Critical Role's one-shot played a part, but it'd be exciting if a game this scrappy could become a real force within the hobby.


----------



## darjr

@Grendel_Khan I agree. Big deal. MCDM kinda big deal. Can’t wait to see what they do.


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> @Grendel_Khan I agree. Big deal. MCDM kinda big deal. Can’t wait to see what they do.



No minis. That makes it really worth watching!


----------



## schneeland

Another one joins the club: the Kickstarter for the Mothership Box Set has just passed a million.


----------



## darjr

schneeland said:


> Another one joins the club: the Kickstarter for the Mothership Box Set has just passed a million.



Hey! That’s not D&D!


----------



## CleverNickName

Daaaaaang, Fool's Gold finished off at $2.5M.


----------



## darjr

Thi







CleverNickName said:


> Daaaaaang, Fool's Gold finished off at $2.5M.



s is the first time I’ve heard of it. Wow!









						Fool's Gold: Into the Bellowing Wilds
					

A 5th edition campaign setting based on the hit Youtube series by Dingo Doodles and Felix Irnich.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## CleverNickName

Mothership Sci-Fi Horror RPG 1st Edition Boxed Set
					

Everything you need to play Mothership® in one horrifying box.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Looks like Mothership is at $1.18M with 5 days left, too.  Woah!



darjr said:


> Hey! That’s not D&D!




Neither is "Avatar Legends" or "The One Ring," but here we are.


----------



## darjr

Mothership continues to crush it!


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Mothership continues to crush it!



I know, it even got an article on EN World!


----------



## darjr

Just saw it.









						Mothership Sci-Fi Horror RPG 1st Edition Boxed Set: An Interview With Alan Gerding (Tuesday Knight Games)
					

Right now, the Mothership Sci-Fi Horror RPG 1st Edition Boxed Set from Tuesday Knight Games is the highest funded active Kickstarter and the latest member of the million dollar RPG Kickstarter club. Alan Gerding, co-owner of Tuesday Knight Games, answered my questions about the Kickstarter, the...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Morrus

Fool's Gold ended a week ago with over $2M!









						Fool's Gold: Into the Bellowing Wilds
					

A 5th edition campaign setting based on the hit Youtube series by Dingo Doodles and Felix Irnich.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Mothership landed at $1.4M.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Not sure it'll make it to $1M, but the OSE box set Kickstarter hit about half that its first day:









						Old-School Essentials Fantasy RPG Box Sets
					

Two deluxe boxes of monsters, magic, wonder, and peril. 100% old-school rules, 100% modern design.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Grendel_Khan said:


> Not sure it'll make it to $1M, but the OSE box set Kickstarter hit about half that its first day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old-School Essentials Fantasy RPG Box Sets
> 
> 
> Two deluxe boxes of monsters, magic, wonder, and peril. 100% old-school rules, 100% modern design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



I'm guessing it'll hit ~$750-800k


----------



## Aldarc

It looks fantastic, but I'm afraid that it's out of my price range, especially if I want to budget for other Kickstarters down the line this year.


----------



## Morrus

Flee Mortals and Appalachia both finishing soon!

Blade Runner next week, I reckon another million dollar campaign.


----------



## darjr

Morrus said:


> Flee Mortals and Appalachia both finishing soon!
> 
> Blade Runner next week, I reckon another million dollar campaign.



Is follower count before a Kickstarter begins any indication? Goodman games Dark Tower is at 1566


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Is follower count before a Kickstarter begins any indication? Goodman games Dark Tower is at 1566



6K seems to be about the minimum.


----------



## Morrus

Added an extra column to the table recording what each campaign did on its first day.

On average a million dollar campaign does 24% of its total funding on the first day. Note that this is skewed a little because some campaigns do first-day exclusive rewards, which will mean a higher percentage of their funds will be on the first day -- that's how Tanares RPG had nearly 50% of its funding on the first day.


----------



## Morrus

One thing that's interesting is that there's only ever been one TTRPG Kickstarter that's hit $1M with just the TTRPG--no minis, dice, pins, shirts, etc., and that's Coyote & Crow. I don't really have an insight into what the margins are on those types of items, but they definitely draw in the crowds. People love "things".


----------



## Doc_Klueless

Morrus said:


> Blade Runner next week, I reckon another million dollar campaign.



I know I'll do my part to make it so!


----------



## clearstream

Ulfgeir said:


> Well, from that table, it appears that running a kickstarter (that ends) in March is the way to go if you want it to be very succesful. The data-set though are a bit small...
> 
> That actually leads to a serious question; when is the best time to run a kickstarter if you want it to succeed?



And think about making it for 5e... _eleven_ entries were for D&D supplements or mods.


----------



## darjr

Million? Pshaw! We need a 2 million list.


----------



## Nikosandros

Morrus said:


> One thing that's interesting is that there's only ever been one TTRPG Kickstarter that's hit $1M with just the TTRPG--no minis, dice, pins, shirts, etc., and that's Coyote & Crow. I don't really have an insight into what the margins are on those types of items, but they definitely draw in the crowds. People love "things".



There's also quite a bit of different between how different KSs deal with add-ons. For example, the recent "boxed set" KS for OSE didn't allow to pledge for add-ons during the campaign. They're added through Backerkit. This results in a lower total compared to other projects.


----------



## Morrus

Nikosandros said:


> There's also quite a bit of different between how different KSs deal with add-ons. For example, the recent "boxed set" KS for OSE didn't allow to pledge for add-ons during the campaign. They're added through Backerkit. This results in a lower total compared to other projects.



Yeah, I’m just talking about the Kickstarter campaigns here.


----------



## Morrus

And "Flee Mortals!" comes in at a respectable #6 in the chart!


----------



## darjr

Interesting that, like the rpg industry, there is a huge gorilla. Almost a magnitude higher than many of the others.


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Interesting that, like the rpg industry, there is a huge gorilla. Almost a magnitude higher than many of the others.



Avatar is definitely an outlier, because it attracted a lot of general Avatar fans (as opposed to tabletop gamers) and it's such a big property.


----------



## Morrus

Here we go -- will Blade Runner do it? I reckon yes!









						BLADE RUNNER – The Roleplaying Game
					

Walk the neon-noir streets of Los Angeles 2037 in the official BLADE RUNNER RPG from Free League Publishing and Alcon Entertainment.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Morrus

It's currently the 4th best ever first day funding, with plenty of the day left to go. Currently at $720K. Ahead of it are:

1) Avatar Legends ($1.15M)
2) Tanares RPG ($993K)
3) Flee Mortals ($789K)


----------



## Morrus

Old Gods of Appalachia is climbing the chart. Currently #6. $2.08M to hit $5, $2.1M to hit #4. 101 minutes left to do it!

I think it will make #4. Maaaaaybe #3?


----------



## CleverNickName

At $2,085,203, The Old Gods of Appalachia has taken the #5 position.  Just 24 minutes left to go!

I wonder if these numbers also reflect the non-Kickstarter pledges that were collected from their website.


----------



## Morrus

Dang that was close. In at #5!


----------



## Morrus

CleverNickName said:


> I wonder if these numbers also reflect the non-Kickstarter pledges that were collected from their website.



How could they?

The chart is for Kickstarter campaigns only. I don't have any way of measuring other income streams. Everybody sells off Kickstarter too (if I counted my Backerkit pledges I'd be well over the million too), but the chart is just Kickstarter.


----------



## LaTia Jacquise

CleverNickName said:


> At $2,085,203, The Old Gods of Appalachia has taken the #5 position.  Just 24 minutes left to go!
> 
> I wonder if these numbers also reflect the non-Kickstarter pledges that were collected from their website.



I will tell you that they do not! We don't have final numbers for off-site pledges yet.


----------



## aramis erak

Morrus said:


> Here we go -- will Blade Runner do it? I reckon yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLADE RUNNER – The Roleplaying Game
> 
> 
> Walk the neon-noir streets of Los Angeles 2037 in the official BLADE RUNNER RPG from Free League Publishing and Alcon Entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



It did. Earlier today, the total was over US$1.1M. 19 days to see just how far it climbs...


----------



## Morrus

OK, the last of my 4 million dollar predictions of the last month just launched. Let’s see if so get 4/4!









						Arora: Age of Desolation
					

A 5th Edition apocalyptic fantasy setting which spans multiple realms, filled with dragons.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Doesn't really count, since they sneakily made it a combined RPG-and-boardgame Kickstarter, but the new Batman RPG could wind up being million-dollar-campaign-adjacent:









						Batman™ : Gotham City Chronicles - Season 3 and RPG
					

Take to the streets of Gotham City, as Hero or Villain, in our officially licensed role playing and miniatures board games.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## darjr

I wonder if Goodman Games OAR 7 Dark Tower will make it? I hope so, I backed it, so here’s my self serving prediction.









						Original Adventures Reincarnated #7: Dark Tower
					

The classic tabletop RPG adventure returns for the 5E and DCC RPG rules sets!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Grendel_Khan

darjr said:


> I wonder if Goodman Games OAR 7 Dark Tower will make it? I hope so, I backed it, so here’s my self serving prediction.




I'd be _really_ surprised if it made it to $1M. But despite never actually playing any of their stuff I love Goodman Games, so I hope they figure out a way to get there.


----------



## Morrus

Grendel_Khan said:


> Doesn't really count, since they sneakily made it a combined RPG-and-boardgame Kickstarter, but the new Batman RPG could wind up being million-dollar-campaign-adjacent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman™ : Gotham City Chronicles - Season 3 and RPG
> 
> 
> Take to the streets of Gotham City, as Hero or Villain, in our officially licensed role playing and miniatures board games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



Yeah, doesn’t count for this.


----------



## Retreater

Grendel_Khan said:


> I'd be _really_ surprised if it made it to $1M. But despite never actually playing any of their stuff I love Goodman Games, so I hope they figure out a way to get there.



I do support writers and products for systems I don't play. I'm not a fan of Dungeon Crawl Classics (like, at all - it's pretty much anathema to my tastes) and I haven't played a Goodman Games adventure since 3.5. But I do like owning their OAR line for the history and nostalgia, and I definitely want to support Jennell Jaquays (who I consider sort of a spiritual fairy godmother in my development as a DM).


----------



## Ulfgeir

Well, Free League didn't quite reach the level set by The One Ring 2e with their Blade Runner rpg. Congrats to them though. They missed the mark by about 500 000 SEK. So roughly 50 00 Euro.


----------



## Skywalker

Blade Runner did hit the number 10 slot with ~USD1,673,567.08


----------



## Ulfgeir

Skywalker said:


> Blade Runner did hit the number 10 slot with ~USD1,673,567.08



Shouldn't that be the 9th slot?


----------



## Morrus

After two in May, we have had a whole month go by without a million dollar Kickstarter! We’re overdue one!


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Morrus said:


> After two in May, we have had a whole month go by without a million dollar Kickstarter! We’re overdue one!




And I can't think of anything on the horizon that could qualify. Free League isn't crowdfunding its next Alien scenario, companies with previous big projects are still working on fulfillment  (Avatar Legends, Mothership 1e, etc.). My unhealthy habit of watching TTRPG Kickstarters like it's a spectator sport is really taking a hit!


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Morrus said:


> After two in May, we have had a whole month go by without a million dollar Kickstarter! We’re overdue one!



But we'll probably get the opposite with ZineQuest 4 coming in a few weeks. And I'll be interested to see how this ZQ does in comparison to others due to change in month and the competition from ZiMo this past Feb.


----------



## humble minion

Morrus said:


> After two in May, we have had a whole month go by without a million dollar Kickstarter! We’re overdue one!



Fear not! My upcoming adventure module Swords Of The Broccoli Men (Who Are Real Actual Men And Not Women Who Are By Nature Not Suited To Adventuring And Of Course There’s No Trans Broccoli That’s Just Unrealistic) In The Tomb Of The Demonwalruslich will be arriving on Kickstarter any day now, where it will no doubt smash all pledge records.

Production is well under way. I mean, I’ve written AT LEAST seventeen words in a Word document already, so I’m confident that one last push will see us fill out the las remaining 652 pages and hit our projected fulfilment date of next Tuesday.  The cover art is a lavish colour piece that doesn’t actually exist yet but which I described at great length to an uninterested bartender at 3am a while back. I’m confident Larry Elmore will choose to be involved once he realises we exist. 

Don’t miss out!


----------



## Morrus

Hit Point Press has multiple million dollar campaigns and just launched a new Kickstarter.









						Humblewood Tales - A Book of Adventures for 5e
					

A collection of animal adventures, lore, monsters and more! What tales will you tell?




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Morrus said:


> Hit Point Press has multiple million dollar campaigns and just launched a new Kickstarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humblewood Tales - A Book of Adventures for 5e
> 
> 
> A collection of animal adventures, lore, monsters and more! What tales will you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com




Doesn't look like this one will hit $1M. There might be other 3PP 5e projects on the horizon that aren't on my radar, but right now it's looking like lean times for RPG blockbusters on KS.

Which is probably good news for Zinequest next month!


----------



## Grendel_Khan

This one seems like a lock for $1M:









						Steinhardt's Guide to the Eldritch Hunt: A 5e Supplement
					

A Soulsborne and Lovecraft inspired setting for 5e. Fight Nightmarish Monsters, Survive the Madness, and Join The Hunt!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## darjr

Grendel_Khan said:


> This one seems like a lock for $1M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhardt's Guide to the Eldritch Hunt: A 5e Supplement
> 
> 
> A Soulsborne and Lovecraft inspired setting for 5e. Fight Nightmarish Monsters, Survive the Madness, and Join The Hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



Wow! Almost there now.


----------



## CleverNickName

Grendel_Khan said:


> This one seems like a lock for $1M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinhardt's Guide to the Eldritch Hunt: A 5e Supplement
> 
> 
> A Soulsborne and Lovecraft inspired setting for 5e. Fight Nightmarish Monsters, Survive the Madness, and Join The Hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kickstarter.com



Dang, that looks like an amazing product.  If you've ever wanted to fuse Call of Cthulhu to D&D, this would be a step in that direction.


----------



## humble minion

CleverNickName said:


> Dang, that looks like an amazing product.  If you've ever wanted to fuse Call of Cthulhu to D&D, this would be a step in that direction.



Yeah, it looks great.  I'll probably end up backing it, though there's a couple of warning lights going off.  A first-time publisher raising a million, but with a massive laundry list of non-book stretch goals including dice, badges, animated cards, etc etc etc?  That's almost a guarantee of supply chain problems and big delays, sadly.


----------



## Morrus

humble minion said:


> Yeah, it looks great.  I'll probably end up backing it, though there's a couple of warning lights going off.  A first-time publisher raising a million, but with a massive laundry list of non-book stretch goals including dice, badges, animated cards, etc etc etc?  That's almost a guarantee of supply chain problems and big delays, sadly.



Looks like they’re teamed up with Loot Tavern.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

I didn't realize the campaign was offering so many doodads. That definitely helps explain hitting such a high number as a first-time publisher. Whole lot of people pledging at the $250 level.


----------



## CleverNickName

And they did it!


----------



## Morrus

$300K in one day — Ghostfire Gaming and Dungeon Dudes are back.









						Sebastian Crowe's Guide to Drakkenheim
					

A players guide and sourcebook that takes you through the world of Drakkenheim!




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Morrus

Chart is updated with Steinhardt's Guide to the Eldritch Hunt: A 5e Supplement^⁺ in at #2!


----------



## Morrus

Free League is no stranger to million dollar Kickstarters. Here's their new campaign launched today:



			https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1192053011/drakar-och-demoner-dragonbane


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Morrus said:


> Free Leage is no stranger to million dollar Kickstarters. Here's their new campaign launched today:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1192053011/drakar-och-demoner-dragonbane




Definitely interested in how this one does. It doesn't feel like a blockbuster to me, but maybe the fact that it's sort of generic fantasy, and very close to D&D (but with d20 roll under, instead of over) is actually a selling point?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Morrus said:


> Free League is no stranger to million dollar Kickstarters. Here's their new campaign launched today:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1192053011/drakar-och-demoner-dragonbane



Took them less than 50 minutes to get to 1 000 000 SEK.  (They funded in like 4 minutes, with the goal 100 000 SEK)


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Ulfgeir said:


> Took them less than 50 minutes to get to 1 000 000 SEK.  (They funded in like 4 minutes, with the goal 100 000 SEK)




Funding goals are pretty meaningless for major KS campaigns. Just another marketing opportunity (funded in 10 minutes! you’re backing a winner!)


----------



## Ulfgeir

Grendel_Khan said:


> Funding goals are pretty meaningless for major KS campaigns. Just another marketing opportunity (funded in 10 minutes! you’re backing a winner!)



Yup. And they put their goals intentionally low imo. They KNOW that they will easily make them.


----------



## nyvinter

With Free League, one can make the argument that the kickstarters are there to make them afford the stretchgoals rather than the game — because I think the low goal are what they need to pay a small initial print run.


----------



## Morrus

Arbitrarily low goals are pretty much standard operating procedure for larger Kickstarters these days. The goal is to fund as quickly as possible, as a funded KS is more attractive than one that is not yet funded. There are exceptions, of course, but it's a common tactic and it works. Generally an established creator has a realistic expectation of what the campaign will do. In many cases, there has been significant investment in the product in advance of the KS, so not making it isn't an option; it's more about how many to make.


----------



## Morrus

Sebastian Crowe has been added to the list, in at #21!


----------



## Morrus

Monty Python's Cocurricular Mediaeval Reenactment Programme added to the bototm of the chart, final figures pending! Hit $1M on its second day.


----------

